Ask HN: What are you working on this decade? - Austin_Conlon
======
abatilo
My buddy and I did an alpha launch for our very first product yesterday. Even
just showing our close friends revealed all sorts of bugs and obvious UX
problems. We're working through all of those now, but it's really exciting to
have launched something, even if it's extremely early.

[https://www.actionspanel.app](https://www.actionspanel.app)

It's a way to manually trigger your GitHub Actions, which is a feature that
they somehow haven't done yet.

------
husarcik
My goal is figuring out how to combine my interest in medicine and technology
as a physician. Unsure how I will do this since I'm currently a third year
medical student, but I hope the opportunity presents itself soon.

What are you working on OP?

------
carrozo
My swift and brutal rise to power.

